# Spanish Campsite prices



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi All,
I have been a bit quite for the last year or so but now am looking suggestions.
In April we are taking to first trek of the year.
We are doing it with My Sister in Law and for her it is the first time on the Continent. 
We are planning to leave from Calais on the 9th of April and head south. we will avoid Paris by going down the west side using the Route National rather than the Autoroute. 

Once south we will stay a week some where for the kids to have a bit of a hol and then separate. We will go back to Belgium over a few days and Liz will continue south to their near Malaga.

Now to the questions. I have been looking for places to stay in Spain and I am basically getting heart failure over the prices.
It seems that there is not the real low season prices any more.
The price of camping is in my view extortionate. 
Many of the sites also are not open. 
Even sites in the Rural areas seem very expensive.
Is it me just not looking in the right places?

At the same time places in France seem a lot cheaper.

Any suggestions welcome 

Mike


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Mike have you tried the Vicarious books? They have a guide for Aires in Spain/Portugal, or the ACSI guide which you can also get from Vicarious? Mike.


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

You are looking at Easter prices me thinks.

Spainish sites very dear at Easter and very loud I try and avoid them.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
we just use ACSI as already stated in spain, no more than 15 euro night , but thats only for 2 persons if there are more of you just negotiate a price, works for us.

tomnjune


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sites*

Hi

I would ignore the prices on the website and email direct with your dates and requirements.

For example, there are prices quoted on www.campingbonrepos.com - and these are nothing like what you actually pay. The website prices are HIGH season prices, which using Repos as an example, get discounted according to season, and then again according to length of stay. (I know Repos is northern Spain, but I would not be surprised if other sites did not have a similar pricing strategy)

Another thought is to look at the CCC website and book through there. Some sites are surprisingly cheaper than booking direct.

Russell


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Guys,
I will try off website booking but to be honest the sites are crippling their business with such advertisements. I was seriously concidering no going to Spain due to this and staying in the south of France.
But perhaps I will try again.

I will also check out Vicarious as I need a new Aire guide also.

Thanks


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Why not try one of the C & CC rallies we are on a site just on the outskirts of Benidorm, Camping Almafra £14.75 per night including electric and use of indoor swimming pool etc. 
As others have suggested invest in the ACSI book plenty of sites in Spain @ 15 euro a night.

Regards john


----------

